# 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1



## Thor Inge Hansen (Dec 23, 2004)

I am from norway, end I am building a 1976 polo to be used on racetrack-days. It is supposed to be hardcore racing exept from the outside, which will be old school. I wanted to build a differen engine, and decided on using a 3f engine from polo 2f with 75hp. I have bought a set of 4x32mm motorcycle mikuni carbs, and have started the process of building the engine as it is winter.. 
the question is if anyone of u has pics. or any experiences on this area ? please be in contact..
some pics of my project:
















thanks


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (Thor Inge Hansen)*

Awesome! I just picked up a set of 40mm mikunis from a gsxr 1100 to fit to my 2 liter 16v. But they havnt even been delivered yet, so I'm not any help.
Are you just going to use a cut up stock intake manifold?
What are you doing for fuel pump and pressure regulator?
It seems that not too many people have done this on VW's, so there isnt any info out there on jets/needles.


_Modified by Jetta2dr at 6:31 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## Thor Inge Hansen (Dec 23, 2004)

I am not shure yet, but sice it is carbs, they operate on a fairly low pressure. a cheap electric pump from a car dealer and a pressure regulator will do the trick. I am welding a new manifold ffom the original one, using samco hoses to attatch the carbs to the inlet manifold. But I need someone with the knowledge of selecting fuel pressure an setting the jets right.
someone must have done this before me..


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Thor Inge Hansen)*

Any updates ? I'm debating on going to a 1.3l in my Polo and may go multi carb . I'd love to see the finished product or any updates !


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (Thor Inge Hansen)*

They came with cross-flow engines? Ya learn something new everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks like you're keeping it a 4spd?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (rollercoasterracer)*

unfortunately , it's the reverse of an ABA so firewall clearance for carbs is minimal . not a whole lotta damn room under the hood of a mk1 Polo


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (Jetta2dr)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2962673


----------



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (D-Gti vr6)*

Wait it's the reverse of an ABA? So the exhaust comes out the front and wraps underneath like a honda motor?
Also any progress on this? I'm very interested in swapping the 16V out of my jetta into my rabbit and doing some motorcycle carbs.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (89JettaCoupe)*

Bingo... peep just under the front valence. The header runs in front and under the oilpan. And yes it hits if I go through a deep dip.


----------



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (DeezUU)*

Wow I hadn't thought about being able to import Polo's because of how old the originals are, awesome car! I'm jealous! Maybe I should get one of those instead of importing a mini...


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (89JettaCoupe)*

eCodeparts has a 'rough' one for $3000 right now but it's on the left coast. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2792029


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (DeezUU)*

I'm working on a quad Mikuni setup on an ABA for my Cabby. I hope to be picking up the carbs soon so I can get started on my manifold.


----------



## 89JettaCoupe (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 4x mikuni motorcycle carbs on my polo mk1 (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_eCodeparts has a 'rough' one for $3000 right now but it's on the left coast. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2792029

Is it possible to fit up a mk1 rabbit/gti motor into those mk1 polos? Ballpark figure how many of them have made it over here?


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

I need info on this too, I have the bike carbs and would love to see a conversion!!


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (chopWet)*

I'd say total... less than 10 mk1s (including Derby's) here in the US AFAIK. I've also heard the Ed didn't want to 'flood the market' so these would hold some unique-ness. I'm pretty sure you can squeeze a 1.6 in the engine compartment but it's VERY cramped and you'll be doing alot of rearranging. There are a few cats in europe that have put G40s in them but it required major cutting of the rad support. I don't want to hack mine up but I can see where it would be fun. 1.3 is probably the craziest I'm gonna get.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (chopWet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_any updates?

*X2*


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

X3


----------

